# WISMEC Tobhino BF RDA (22, Single Coil, BF)



## Chukin'Vape (17/1/18)

Looks like there is a new SC, 22, BF on the block, If anyone can find anymore picture - particularly of the build deck - please post.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vape_N8th (17/1/18)

oh wow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (17/1/18)

This RDA comes with Wismec's latest offering called the Luxotic BF mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (17/1/18)

daniel craig said:


> This RDA comes with Wismec's latest offering called the Luxotic BF mod.



That is a good looking mod and atty combo!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (18/1/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Looks like there is a new SC, 22, BF on the block, If anyone can find anymore picture - particularly of the build deck - please post.
> 
> View attachment 119368
> 
> ...


I will be reviewing it next week, along with the Luxotic BF Mod haven't used it yet, the Luxotic seems solid and is a looker, i take all my photo's before i actually use it to get them done in one go so i'll upload a pic of the deck to this thread in the next couple of days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (27/1/18)



Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (27/1/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Looks like there is a new SC, 22, BF on the block, If anyone can find anymore picture - particularly of the build deck - please post.
> 
> View attachment 119368
> 
> ...


It ain't that great to be honest but the Luxotic Mod is excellent apart from the supplied crappy bottles.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

